# State Police Trooper Engelhardt



## Sirk109 (Nov 19, 2002)

State Police Trooper Engelhardt

Article inserted here (rpd931)
[web:2310f6774d]http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2005/01/21/im_sorry_driver_says_of_brain_injured_ex_trooper?mode=PF[/web:2310f6774d]


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

That story reminded me today to tell my wife as well as my coworkers to put one in my head if that ever happens to me ! ! ! !
Its a shame that the kid who hit her did not get more time but it is also a shame that the Drs who like to play god "saved her life" They said that they do not even know if she is aware of what is going on. What kind of life does she have? It does not make any sense to me. 

God bless Trooper Engelhardt as hope her spirit is in a better place!


----------



## JACK 807 (Dec 3, 2003)

As I read the, Boston Globe article dated today, January 21, 2005, I did so with tears in my eyes. Tears for Trooper Engelhardt, her family, her brothers and sisters of the State Police and for law enforcement as a whole. But, I was also angered. Angered not, just at the light sentence received by William P. Senne, but of the Boston Globe and the staff which referred to, Trooper Engelhardt as former or ex-Trooper. Ellen E. Engelhardt was then, is now, and will always be, Trooper Ellen E. Engelhardt of the Massachusetts State Police. I feel, that the Boston Globe, the staff of John Ellement and Kathleen Burge owe Trooper Engelhardt, her family and the MSP an apology and to post a correction ASAP. 
I am writing the Globe today to express my above mentioned thoughts, I hope others do the same. The email address of the Globe staff was posted at the end of the article, [email protected].


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

What disgusts ME is that this kid was 18/19 at the time, he had a BAC of 0.051 FOUR HOURS after the accident, and his lawyer's saying that he had one beer at a barbeque earlier in the day? A beer doesn't give you a blood alcohol level of 0.051 more than 4 hours later. It disgusts me. This kid basically got away with murder, he killed Ellen's life. I just feel terrible. It makes me sick. If you have a good lawyer now a days, you can get away with anything. Money can buy you anything. I'd never be able to be a lawyer, especially for this kid. I would have been like "You destroyed this person's life and you want ME to let you get away with it?" It's just disgusting.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

topcop14";p="53823 said:


> Its a shame that the kid who hit her did not get more time but it is also a shame that the Drs who like to play god "saved her life" They said that they do not even know if she is aware of what is going on. What kind of life does she have? It does not make any sense to me


I was very sad when I saw Trooper Engelhardt on TV yesterday, such a senseless thing!! I am a flight medic with Medflight (we flew Trooper Engelhardt to Boston from the scene), as much as I understand that there is no quality of life for her (and others in this situtation)..god knows I would want the pillow to the face in this situation, it's not always up to the doctors to determine the outcome in these horrible situations. Knowing many of them involved in her care, I can tell you they feel just as bad as all of us. You are right, medicine can save your life, but it can also make things, such as this case, worse...one thing for sure, only the family of Trooper Engelhardt have the right to decide what is best for her and them, its not up to the Doctors....unless we are in the shoes of her family we will never understand. The doctors that "saved" her are in my opinion some of the best in the business, the only one to blame is he who hit her. My thoughts are with Trooper Engelhardt and all that love her. Be safe!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

While no amount of time spent in jail will change the Trooper's outcome, I don't believe that idiot should be allowed to see daylight again. Accident? I don't think so. Just the word alone creates images of "mistake". That's why so many states and agencies changed to term to "crash". Senne's actions were careless, negligent, and costly.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This MF should have gotten the max, plus 100...Two years is a DISGRACE


----------



## MSPField (Jan 3, 2005)

This is why we should have no mercy for OUI's.
50 people a day get locked up in Mass. for drunk driving.
They are all potential cruise missles, like Senne was.
I've read a couple of posts by some cops who give "breaks" to drunks.
Ellen's picture should tell you why that's a bad idea.
Cuff em and stuff em.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Drinking and driving ruins lives, if there is one lesson to be learned from this tragedy this is it. I implore everyone reading this to think of the devastation they could cause by drinking and driving. My prayers are with the family and friends of Trp. Engelhardt, and hopefully Mr. Senne will have a long painful miserable stay as a guest of the county.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm too pissed to even say what I feel about the Judge and the Defendant.
:evil: 
As for Ellen, As a Trooper she had a target on her back, and was struck twice. God Bless her and the rest of her brothers and sisters out there doing it everyday.
[-o&lt;


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Seeing her on the news the other day was a real eye-opener and shocking of the condition such a tragic event could leave someone in. When they wheeled her in and the news reporter said her name, my jaw dropped. :shock:  :shock:  

And he only got 2 years in the HOC? that's BS!!


----------

